# Why does 4400 show as first-run for my SP?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

The upcoming episodes on 6/4 are clearly reruns.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

When an episode only has generic guide data the TiVo treats it as first run because it can't be sure that it isn't a new episode. For whatever reason USA has a lot of episodes of The 4400 where they didn't provide any episode information; the description is just a generic description of the series.

This is often referred to as "The Daily Show problem" due the the fact the Comedy Central consistently fails to provide reliable guide data for The Daily Show.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> The upcoming episodes on 6/4 are clearly reruns.


My tivo did the opposite for me for my Degrassi SP. It did not record the last two new epis because the guide data wasn't updated and it picked it up as a repeat and didn't record.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Note that the very last 4400 on 6/4 is some sort of recap show, not a repeat per se.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Yesterday, my To Do List was showing all the 4400 episodes. USA must have put descriptions in because now it only shows the last recap episode in my To Do List.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

And it has the gall to tell me that I change my Season Pass settings.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

jonbig said:


> Note that the very last 4400 on 6/4 is some sort of recap show, not a repeat per se.


Exactly. According to the _The 4400_ website :



> The Special, which highlights The 4400's key characters and story arc through clips from the first two seasons, will be *streamed online* here at the official site of The 4400 beginning *Monday, May 29*. The 4400 Special can also be seen *Sunday, June 4* at *10/9C* on *USA*.


The actual season premiere (two hours) is a week later at 9 eastern/8 central.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

wj777 said:


> Yesterday, my To Do List was showing all the 4400 episodes. USA must have put descriptions in because now it only shows the last recap episode in my To Do List.


That's what I thought happened. My To Do List looks the same as yours now.


----------

